# המליונרים החרדיים



## העולם החרדי (8/1/07)

המליונרים החרדיים 
המיליונרים החרדים במוסף מיוחד מדרג העיתון 'גלובס' את המיליונרים החרדים: "רק הכבוד שחולקים להם בבית הכנסת מסגיר את עושרם של הגבירים החרדים. הם מקפידים לשמור על חשאיות וצניעות. סביר להניח שלא ראיתם אותם בוועידת ישראל לעסקים, וגם לא באירועים נוצצים אחרים. בתיהם לא נמצאים בשכונות יוקרה והסימן המוחצן היחיד לעושרם הוא כנראה שמותיהם שחקוקים על ישיבות ובתי כנסת..." לב לבייב, החרדי הכי עשיר גם בלי דירוג רשמי, אין ספק שלב לבייב הוא החרדי העשיר ביותר בישראל ואחד העשירים בעולם, אם לא המוביל. המהדורה הישראלית של 'פורבס' דירגה אותו במקום החמישי ברשימת עשירי ישראל, עם הון של 3.6  מיליארד דולר. מניותיו באפריקה ישראל לבדן שוות 11.8 מיליארד שקל. אחד הצעדים הראשונים שביצע לבייב באפריקה ישראל היה סגירתו בשבתות ובחגים של קניון רמת אביב. הצעד עורר סערה ציבורית, אך לבייב לא ויתר. הוא נהנה גם מתמיכת דיירי האזור (שהעדיפו את השקט על-פני הקניות), וכיום זהו אחד הקניונים הרווחיים ביותר בישראל. לעומת זאת, התמודד לבייב ואף ניצח במכרז לסלילת כביש חוצה  ישראל, שממנו יש לו הכנסות גם בשבת. היה לו אז הסבר מקורי לכך: "לא תהיה העברת כסף מיד ליד בשבת, וחוץ מזה הכביש יקצר את משך הנסיעה וגם את חילולי השבת". במגזר החרדי נוהגים לומר על הסברים מהסוג הזה "נו, טוב. סביר להניח שהוא לא שאל רב". לבייב הוא מגדולי התורמים לצדקה בין אנשי העסקים בישראל, אם כי תרומותיו הגדולות ביותר הן דווקא מחוצה לה. הוא המממן העיקרי של פעילות חב"ד בכל מדינות חבר העמים, וזאת בשל מוצאו מאוזבקיסטן (הוא גם תורם למוסדות יהודי בוכרה), וגם משום שלמד בעצמו בישיבת חב"ד. בקרוב תעבור משפחת לבייב מבני ברק, שם התגוררה עשרות שנים, לווילה בסביון. על השטח שרכש בסביון, 23 דונמים, שילם לבייב 60.8 מיליון שקל. דן גרטלר, המתחרה של לבייב דן גרטלר הוא דמות יוצאת דופן ברשימה, שכן הוא חוזר בתשובה ולא חרדי מלידה. גרטלר הוא דור שלישי ליהלומנים, נכדו של משה שניצר, הנשיא לשעבר של בורסת היהלומים. 'פורבס' דירג אותו במקום ה- 71  ברשימת עשירי ישראל, עם הון של 250 מיליון דולר. גרטלר בן ה-32 בחר ללכת במסלול ייחודי לא רק בחייו האישיים אלא גם בעסקים. "הוא תמיד היה מאוד אינדיבידואליסט ומאוד אנרגטי, ולכן לא ניסינו לעצור בעדו", אמר פעם אביו, אשר. דן הקים את חברת DGI הסוחרת ביהלומי גלם, ועם לא מעט העזה הוא מתחרה במישרין מול לב לבייב על הזיכיונות בשורה של מדינות. אשתקד הוא גבר על לבייב בתחרות על שיווק יהלומים ממכרה גדול באנגולה, בשותפות עם אלרוסה, חברת היהלומים הממשלתית של רוסיה. גרטלר פעיל במיוחד במכרות היהלומים של אנגולה (שם הוא שותפו של ארקדי גאידמק) ובקונגו. שם גם פועלת חברת מכרות הנחושת ניקנור, שבה גרטלר הוא שותפו של בני שטיינמץ. ניקנור הונפקה ביולי השנה בבורסת ה-AIM בלונדון לפי שווי של 1.66  מיליארד דולר בהנפקה הגדולה ביותר בתולדותיה של הבורסה, וגרטלר מחזיק ב-15 % ממניותיה, ששוויין בשוק הוא 225 מיליון דולר. הוא גם מקורב מאוד לממשלת קונגו; בהליך משפטי שהתנהל בשנים האחרונות נטען כי הוא אף היה מעורב באימון צבא המדינה. בתחום התרומות וחיי הדת, גרטלר מקורב במיוחד לרב דוד אבוחצירה מנהריה. שלמה אייזנברג, המתמטיקאי שהסתבך בפלילים ההסתבכות הגדולה ביותר עד כה של מיליונר חרדי הייתה של שלמה אייזנברג. בשנה שעברה הוא הורשע בעבירות תרמית וניירות ערך בחברת ערד שבשליטתו, ונשלח לשנת מאסר בפועל. כיום הוא מחזיק ב-37 % ממניות החברה, ששוויין 120 מיליון שקל. אייזנברג, 57 , יוצא דופן בין החרדים המיליונרים בהיותו בעל השכלה אקדמית - תואר שני במתמטיקה מהאוניברסיטה העברית. את דרכו החל כאנליסט וכמנהל תיקים, ויש אומרים שעד היום נשאר פיננסייר. מ- 1998 הוא התמחה באיתור חברות בקשיים, השתלטות עליהן, השבחתן וגיוסי הון אינטנסיביים; כך, למשל, הוא רכש את רסקו, לשעבר תפארת הנדל"ן ההסתדרותית. בדרך הוא הפך את ערד לחברת אחזקות, השולטת בישרס (נדל"ן), בתים (מחשבים), בחסין אש (רעפים) ובחברות נוספות. הפרשה שהביאה את אייזנברג לכלא התרחשה ב-1996, כאשר ביקש לבצע עסקת בעלי עניין, אך חשש שלא ישיג את הרוב הדרוש. מנהל התיקים הרי ספיר רכש מניות בשליחותו של אייזנברג, ואז הופיע באסיפה הכללית כבעל מניות מהציבור - והעסקה אושרה. באותה פרשה הועמד לדין וזוכה מיליונר חרדי אחר, בנימין יסלזון. הפרשה הותירה את חותמה על עסקיו של אייזנברג, וערד נסחרת בשווי שכנראה אינו משקף את שוויה האמיתי. יוסף גרינפלד, הראשון במזרח אירופה עוד מולטי-מיליונר חרדי בורסאי בולט הוא יוסף גרינפלד, 64, בעל השליטה בחברת קרדןNV, שהיא בעלת השליטה בקבוצת קרדן. גם גרינפלד הוא יהלומן במקור, שניהל את רוב עסקיו באנטוורפן, הידועה בקהילה היהודית החרדית הגדולה שלה. גרינפלד ושותפו לעסקי היהלומים, אבנר שנור, השתלטו על קרדן ב-1990 , כאשר הייתה שווה פחות מ-3  מיליון דולר; כיום שווה החברה למעלה ממיליארד דולר. חלקו של גרינפלד, 25 %, מקנה לו מניות בשווי של 1.14 מיליארד שקל. גרינפלד היה איש הנדל"ן הישראלי הראשון שזיהה את הפוטנציאל של מזרח אירופה והפך אותה למקפצה של קרדן. כיום עוסקת החברה גם בטכנולוגיה, מסחר ושירותים פיננסיים. במגזר הפיננסי נחשב גרינפלד לבעל ראייה עסקית חדה ולאיש צנוע והגון. על התדמית הזאת מעיבה העובדה שכיום הוא עומד לדין באשמת רכישת מניות קרדן ב-27 מיליון שקל ב-1998, ערב הודעה של החברה על כוונתה לבצע איחוד הון. המדינה טוענת שהיה בכך משום ניצול מידע פנים. גרינפלד מצדו טוען כי פעל בתום לב ומתוך אמונה בעוצמתה של קרדן. "ראיתי בקרדן מפעל חיים, ולא ערכתי חישובים של רווח", אמר בעדותו בבית המשפט. בנימין יסלזון בנימין יסלזון הוא מיליונר חרדי שזוכה פעמיים מעבירות צווארון לבן. הוא ואחיו מיכאל החזיקו עד 1998  ב-9 % ממניות עלית, אך מכרו אותן למשפחת שטראוס ב-40  מיליון שקל. באותה שנה הם גם שלשלו לכיסיהם 16  מיליון דולר כאשר "מיראביליס" נמכרה ל-AOL ב-400  מיליון דולר. השניים היו בעלי השליטה בחברת התכשיטים פז-חן, עד שהפסידו במאבק שליטה לקבוצת קלאב הוטל. האחזקה המפורסמת ביותר שלהם הייתה ביבואנית התרופות פרומדיקו. לפי רשימת 'פורבס', האחים מדורגים במקום ה-44  בישראל עם הון של 400 מיליון דולר. משפחת שפירא, הבנים של הח"כ עושים חיל משפחת שפירא, וליתר דיוק בניו של אברהם שפירא המנוח, שהיה חבר כנסת רב השפעה ובעלי חברת שטיחי כרמל שהתמוטטה, עדיין נמנית על עשירי ישראל החרדים. קריסת החברה אמנם עלתה למשפחה כ- 100  מיליון שקל, אך הבנים, מתברר, מצליחים בעסקיהם הנוכחיים. הבן הבכור, יצחק, חי בלונדון ועוסק בנדל"ן ובקניונים, בעיקר במזרח אירופה. בזמן ההסדר עם נושי שטיחי כרמל, בשנת 1997, נמסר שהוא גם הבעלים של מפעל השטיחים האמריקני גלנויט, אותו רכש מהוריו. הבן פנחס חובש שני כובעים. בימי החול הוא עוסק בטקסטיל ובנדל"ן, בעיקר בגרמניה. בשבתות הוא בביתו, ומשמש כרב בית הכנסת של חסידי סדיגורה בצפון תל אביב; המשך‎-‎->


----------



## העולם החרדי (8/1/07)

המשך 
בצפון תל אביב; חותנו הוא האדמו"ר מסדיגורה. הבן השלישי אלימלך עוסק בנדל"ן ובכמה פרויקטים, והוא שותפו של לב לבייב. חברת קונקורד שבבעלות המשפחה מחזיקה ב-37% מפרויקט בנייני המשרדים קונקורד בבני ברק, והיתרה בידי אפריקה ישראל. חברה משפחתית אחרת, דיצה, הציעה לפני חמש שנים לרכוש את בית החולים הירושלמי משגב לדך, אך לא זכתה במכרז. הבן הצעיר, שמואל, מתגורר בווינה ומנהל מפעל שטיחונים גדול ליד פראג, המעסיק אלפי עובדים. בעת שהוקם המפעל ייעץ לו אביו המנוח. משפחת שפירא הייתה בעבר מהתורמים הגדולים ביותר למוסדות חסידות גור, שבשליחותה נכנס אברהם שפירא לכנסת. לאחר פטירתו הקימו בניו שורה של מוסדות ומפעלי צדקה לזכרו. אריה וולפסון וזיגי רבינוביץ' אריה וולפסון (45 ) וזיגי רבינוביץ' (58), השותפים בחברת תפרון, הם שני משקיעים חרדים בולטים בתחום הטקסטיל. רבינוביץ', שהקים את תפרון יחד עם הלל סטרינסקי, הוא מאנשי חסידות רדומסק. במשך שנים הוא היה מנהל השיווק של תפרון, ונסע ברחבי העולם כאשר בידיו מזוודה מלאה בדוגמאות. כיום רבינוביץ' מחזיק ב-25 % ממניות מאקפל (המחזיקה ב-14 % מתפרון), ששוויין הוא 23 מיליון שקל. במשך השנים תרם רבינוביץ' סכומים נכבדים בניסיון להחיות את חסידות רדומסק, שנכחדה בשואה. מאחר שלחסידות אין אדמו"ר, רבו הוא האדמו"ר מללוב המתגורר בבני ברק. וולפסון, שנכנס לשותפות בתפרון לפני כ-15  שנה, הוא אחיינו של איל ההון היהודי-בריטי המנוח סר אייזיק וולפסון. אביו, הרב אביעזר וולפסון, גם הוא אדם אמיד, המתגורר בסביון ומקיים בביתו מניין מיוחד לחרדים בישוב. אחיו דני הוא משקיע הון סיכון, המתגורר בשכונת הר נוף בירושלים ומממן בה בית כנסת. אריה מחזיק ב-4.7 % ממניות תפרון, בשווי של 46  מיליון שקל, וב-28 % ממניות מאקפל, בשווי של 26 מיליון שקל. ז'ק בר, הבנקאי מטמפו "אני עושה כסף מכסף" - העיד פעם ז'ק בר על עצמו. והוא גם עושה כסף משידוך מוצלח: רעייתו רינה היא בתו של משה בורנשטיין המנוח, החרדי שהיה בעל השליטה בחברת המשקאות טמפו עד פטירתו ב-1993 . לאחר מאבק של כמעט עשר שנים מול הגיס משה פודהורצר, הגיעו בני הזוג בר לאחזקה של 53 % בחברה, השווים בבורסה 82 מיליון שקל. בר הוא יליד בלגיה וחניך הישיבות במדינה זו. חותנו הגדיר אותו כ"בנקאי שבמשפחה". ההגדרה הזו הייתה נכונה לא רק לגבי אופיו של בר, אלא גם לגבי אחד מעיסוקיו העיקריים, כמי שהיה בזמנו בעל השליטה בבנק כרמל. בר רכש את הבנק ב-1995 מידי חיים כצמן ורפי רייך, ומכר אותו ב- 2001  לבנק איגוד תמורת 132  מיליון שקל. מהעסקה הזאת הוא אישית הרוויח 70 מיליון שקל. מאז, שמו נקשר בצורה כמעט בלעדית לטמפו. שלום פישר שלום פישר הוא דוגמה למולטי מיליונר חרדי שאפילו תמונה שלו קשה למצוא, אף שהוא מעורב באחת החברות הגדולות ביותר בארץ. פישר,67 , הוא שותפו של מתיו ברונפמן ברבים מעסקיו בישראל (אבל לא בבנק דיסקונט). את ההיכרות בין השניים יצר רו"ח שלמה זוהר, כיום יו"ר בנק דיסקונט. השניים מחזיקים יחדיו ב-20 % ממניות הרבוע הכחול, ששוויין 460 מיליון שקל. החלוקה ביניהם אינה ידועה, אך בכל מקרה בבעלות פישר, המשמש כיו"ר החברה-הבת רבוע נכסים, יש נתח משמעותי. ברונפמן ופישר שותפים גם בחברת היכל הנר, בעלת מפעל לייצור נרות בבאר שבע, ומפעל נוסף בארצות הברית. לפי פרסומי החברה, היא מייצאת ל-25 מדינות, והיא הספק הגדול ביותר בתחומה לרשת איקאה באירופה. ברונפמן ופישר רכשו השנה יחדיו 98  דונם בדרום ראשון לציון ב-147  מיליון שקל, ויקימו במקום את החנות השנייה של איקאה בישראל. במקביל פישר רכש לבדו את חברת בשמת לייצור מגבונים לחים, תמורת 21 מיליון שקל. רפאל הלפרין מסלול חיים מעניין במיוחד עשה רפאל הלפרין בן ה-82. אביו יעקב היה המייסד של שכונת זכרון מאיר בבני ברק, והוריש לילדיו שורה של מגרשים יקרי ערך גם בתל אביב וברמת גן. רפאל למד בישיבת "חברון" היוקרתית בירושלים, ובצעירותו נחשב לבן טיפוחיו של מנהיג הציבור החרדי, הרב אברהם ישעיה קרליץ (ה"חזון איש"). כשהיה בשנות ה-20 לחייו גילה הלפרין שהוא ניחן ביכולות אתלטיות מרשימות, ועבר מפיתוח הרוח לפיתוח הכוח. ב- 1949  הוא נבחר ל"מר ישראל", ותמונותיו, לבוש במכנסונים בלבד, היו מהידועות בארץ. בתחילת שנות ה-50  יצא הלפרין לארצות הברית וגייס כספים להקמת מכון ללימודי ספורט - פעילות שהייתה לצנינים בעיני המדינה, אשר גייסה באותה תקופה כספים להקמת מכון וינגייט, ולכן ניסתה להביא לגירושו מארצות הברית. הניסיונות לא צלחו, וב-1955  היה הלפרין לאלוף ארצות הברית בהיאבקות חופשית. ב-1974  קיבל ביפן את דרגת דאן 5 בקראטה. רק בגיל 50  חזר הלפרין למקורותיו וללימודי קודש. הוא כתב כמה ספרים, ובראשם סדרת "אטלס עץ חיים" המתעדת את התפתחות לימוד התורה לאורך עשרות דורות.


----------



## העולם החרדי (8/1/07)

המשך 
נכנס לעסקי האופטיקה, עם חנות ראשונה בבני ברק ואסטרטגיה ברורה: הרבה ובזול. את הלקוחות משך הלפרין בכך שהבטיח למסור את המשקפיים בתוך שעה, ובכך שגבה תשלום על המסגרות בלבד בעוד העדשות ניתנו חינם. ההתרחבות החלה לאחר שנתיים, והלפרין החליט שהכול יישאר במשפחה. כל אחד משבעת ילדיו קיבל, לאחר חתונתו, חנות. כיום יש לרשת קרוב ל-80 חנויות ברחבי הארץ. בשנה שעברה ניסו הבנים יעקב ודוד להקים רשת אופטיקה משלהם אבל התוכניות הללו לא ממש צלחו, וכעבור זמן קצר חזרו הבנים הביתה. גם בגילו המתקדם, מבהיר הלפרין מי מנהל באמת את העסק. "הכבשה מקבלת חבל של 50 מטר, וכל זמן שהיא נעה לאורכו נדמה לה שהיא חופשייה, עד שהיא מגיעה לגבול", הוא אמר פעם. על יחסיו עם ילדיו הוא אמר: "נכון, הם יכולים לעשות דברים אחרים ומדי פעם הם גם יוצאים החוצה. אבל עובדה שהם תמיד חוזרים". בשנים האחרונות ניסה הלפרין מדי פעם למכור את הרשת תמורת 70 מיליון שקל. לפחות שלושה מועמדים ניהלו שיחות רציניות. אולם, לאחר שהניסיונות לא צלחו, החליט הלפרין שהעסק יישאר בידיו. יעקב מדבר על פריצה אפשרית לחו"ל, וטוען שניתן לחולל גם מחוץ לישראל אותה מהפכה שחולל אביו בישראל. לעומת זאת, דעתו של הלפרין אופיינית למיליונרים החרדים: "כמה לחם אתה יכול לאכול? כמה ארוחות בוקר צריך אדם? אחת", הוא אמר בזמנו בראיון שנתן ל"גלובס". "יש לנו מספיק, ברוך השם, למה צריך יותר? סוד ההצלחה הוא בשתי מילים: סייעתא דשמיא". גם הם ברשימה מוטי אלבוים : חסיד בלז ויד ימינו של האדמו"ר, הרב יששכר רב רוקח, אשר הכניס את הטלפון הסלולרי למגזר החרדי. במארס 2005 , אחרי משא-ומתן בין ועדת הרבנים לענייני הסלולר לחברת מירס, ניתן הכשר לחברה זו. אלבוים רכש בבלעדיות 20 אלף מכשירים, והפיץ אותם בהצלחה רבה. לאחר מכן הבינו שלוש החברות הסלולריות הגדולות, שהן אינן יכולות להישאר מחוץ למשחק, וכיום כולן מתמודדות על השוק הגדל במהירות. צבי ביאלסטוצקי : איש נדל"ן ומט"ח בן 57, שהיה מקורב מאוד לאדמו"ר מגור, הרב יעקב אריה אלתר, ומעורה במיוחד בנכסים הענפים של משפחת אלתר (ראו מסגרת). יואל צוובנר וראובן קרויזר : הבעלים של שתי רשתות להמרות מט"ח, הפועלות בעיקר במרכזים החרדיים תוך ניצול חיבתם של חרדים רבים לדולרים במזומן. קרויזר הוא איש חסידות תולדות אהרון האנטי-ציונית. ראובן ברייש : יזם נדל"ן ומנכ"ל מוסדות בלז בבני ברק. "ידו בכול", אומרים עליו במגזר. הוא אחד האנשים החזקים ביותר בחסידות בלז, מהחצרות החזקות בעולם החרדי. האחים קאהן : עולים ותיקים מברזיל, שהביאו כסף ממולדתם והתיישבו בבני ברק. עוסקים בשיווק כלים חד- פעמיים ובייבוא חומרי ניקוי, ומפעילים מגרשים למכירת ברזל. פנחס ברסלבר: קבלן שהקים את קריית בלז באשדוד, את קריית בלז בבית שמש, ופרויקט בנייה גדול באלעד. מתתיהו גרוזינגר : בעלי מפעל לנורות, לנברשות ולאביזרי תאורה. יו"ר הוועדה העליונה של חסידות ויז'ניץ, עוד אחת מהחצרות הגדולות והחשובות ביותר. משפחת שור : הבעלים של מפעל גלאט עוף באזור התעשייה עטרות בירושלים, ויבואנים של דגים ודגים מלוחים (איתמר לוין, גלובס)


----------

